# NHS advice about cot bumpers



## Projectlover

I was wondering what people feel about cot bumpers. The NHS advice is

"Cot bumpers are not recommended because babies can overheat or get tangled in the fastenings."
https://www.nhs.uk/Planners/pregnancycareplanner/Pages/Bedding.aspx

But they seem to be very popular and easily available. 

Any thoughts?


----------



## kat2504

Macdonalds is popular and readily available but it isn't all that good for you.

The cot bumpers are popular because they look cute. But I personally will be following the NHS advice about cot safety. I am surprised about the quilted sleeping bags though. I thought the gro-bags were safe.


----------



## mumeee

I didn't use them with my son, not really necessary in my opinion. I did for a short spell when he was much older, 10 months or so, to try and stop the dummies from escaping the cot, didn't work so we're bumper-less again.


----------



## ellemonkey

I used them until they were about 6 weeks old when they could start to move around, I have a baby einstein one on the top of the cot but will take that off in the next few days as my little man is nearly standing up in there.


----------



## overcomer79

My DS slept in a pack n play. I am thinking of going for a crib for this one but doubt I will use the bumpers. My DS rolled all over the place and would hit his head so in the end, I might opt for a pack n play again just because we play on traveling next winter as we won't take a vacation around the time the baby is due. 

I guess the controversy with the bumpers scared me away the first time. I never wanted DS to wake up with a huge bruise because he hit the side of the crib (my brother did that when he was little). I'm not sure really still just as lost lol.


----------



## FayA

I won't be using a bumper, as much as they look pretty, I just feel that they are far too expensive to not really serve much of a purpose if you know what I mean? Rather spend that £30 on something else. The rest of the nursery can look all pretty :) 

As with the quilted sleeping bag thing on the NHS website, I think they may mean something like this instead of the gro bags, cause the gro bags have been so popular and recommended for safety reasons, either that or they mean that some gro bags are really quilted so baby can overheat? 
https://www.google.co.uk/products/c...a=X&ei=L_PQTuDtC8_m8QPLou3-Dw&ved=0CHgQ8wIwBQ


----------



## Drazic<3

I was going to say the same Fay - FSID's recommend gro bags, I think that's just the NHS being unclear! 

I researched it with my last pregnancy and decided against one. Sadly, babies have died because of them - that's enough for it to be a no for me. I know you can't protect them against everything, but they are just not needed -x-


----------



## rosyfeathers

I am was always very wary of anything other than securely fitted sheets when my girls were in cribs and cots, and never used bumpers, pillows or any hanging cot mobiles or loose soft toys in their cots - just looking at them i could imagine all sorts of accidents, and as for gro bags- i just look at them and can see an overheating issue.... so with this baby, i wont be having any of those either..:flower:


----------

